# My Boy Is With Steve and Peg



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve, and Peg, were in Orange County this weekend. As always, it was lovely to see my friends.

We met for dinner on Saturday night. "Cheese Cake Factory", YUMMY!!! We had fun, the place was 
packed, so we had a drink at the bar, and the converstion was a blast. I so enjoyed it. Thank you Steve, and Peg.

So Sunday morning they came over, to pick up little/big Winter. This was our plan from several months back, and has
now come into play. The reality of it all broke my heart. He's been with me for a year and a half. Yep, I felt as though
I were surrendering my own. Keep in mind this was my idea, as I feel Winter needs a different setting. He is scared to
death of my Henry. Bless your heart, my little Winter. You are a good boy. I already miss your "quirky" ways, and your
gentle hugs. So yes, a very emotional weekend for me. Hey, Winter is good hands, and I'm confident he will find his
perfect forever home. Thank you Peg, and Steve. I know you will take excellent care of my boy. 

Okay, so enough blubbering. Well, a bit more, but for now here's Winter, with Steve. Oh, yes, my Winter had to leave 
in style, and NOT forget where he came from. He left fully loaded, with a new Charger Harness, Leash, and Bandana. B) 
So put that in your pipe, and smoke it, Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*HERE'S STEVE AND WINTER
*
[attachment=49644:SteveWinterI.jpg]

*NOW STEVE, DEB, AND WINTER
*
[attachment=49645:SteveDebWinter.jpg]

*DEB, AND WINTER SNUGGLING
*
[attachment=49646ebWinterSnuggle.jpg]

*NOW DEB SAYING "GOOD-BYE SWEET-HEART, MOMMY LOVES YOU"

[attachment=49647ebSayingGoodbye.jpg]


*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my God I am crying here :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

That picture of you saying, "be a good boy".."Mommy loves you"...oh my gosh, sobbing.

Debbie, you did a wonderful loving things as always....bless your giving heart.

Steve and Peg, you are true miracles...

gosh, I can't even see to type.

That Winter is so gorgeous.

Bless all 3 of you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Winter is so cute! That must have been so hard for you. It's always so tough to say goodbye...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh those pictures are so full of love!

winter is very cute...and he is so sweet snuggling up on your shoulder :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Speaking of blubbering, it feels so good to cry. Those are the most touching pictures I have ever seen, yet. Deb, I have such a heavy heart for you. You're the best, honey. 

I can't figure out who's more handsome, Steve or Winter? I think it's a tie!
xoxoxox


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I never realized that Winter was so handsome. He is in good hands as you well know. I do not know how you do it. It is so hard for you to give them up. You have so many emotional lows and highs. 
Thank you for all you do! :ThankYou: :cloud9:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Winter, you little love! I hope you find a forever home soon. 
You're so selfless, Deb. As much as you love him, you're thinking ONLY of him and doing what's best for him. :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, now I'm teary eyed. Winter, I hope you get your very own forever home real soon. Meanwhile have a good time with Steve, Peg, and the gang.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Deb ... I have tears in my eyes looking at those last two pictures of you and Winter. Winter looks so much like Snowball cuddling up there on your shoulder. And, Winter looks so darn sweet. I can see from the pictures how hard it was for you to say good-bye to him. :grouphug: 

At least you know Winter will be well loved and cared for with Steve and Peg. And, that should help comfort you, knowing Winter will have another loving home. 

I had to chuckle seeing the picture of you and Steve together. I thought you too didn't get along very well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, now that he is with Steve, you know Winter will find his forever home !


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs to all of you,for doing what's best for Winter. He sure is a cute little boy,I can't believe he hasn't been snapped up already.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:heart: :grouphug: I don't have the words. Deb, such a BIG loving heart. Steve, take care of Winter and I look forward to hearing about a forever home.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Awww, Winter looks great and that's thanks to you, Deb. I'm sure your decision is best so you can
take great comfort in that.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

My sweet friend Deb: I know you must be feeling the loss of your baby Winter, but I just know you have done the very best thing for him...Hang tough and know you are well loved. x0x0x0 N


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

god i look like i have no teeth.... :shocked:


He did very well over night Deb.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 9 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742057


> god i look like i have no teeth.... :shocked:
> 
> 
> He did very well over night Deb.[/B]



Steve, ......you have teeth? :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 9 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742034


> I had to chuckle seeing the picture of you and Steve together. I thought you too didn't get along very well. [/B]


We don't. She growls and nips at my pants leg all the time....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Awww how sweet! Poor Mommie Deb, I hope you are feeling better. Winter will have a ball at Steve's and hopefully find a forever home soon. 

My, who would guess sweet Steve was such a big guy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Winter in Arizona.........now that is an oxymoron. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Deb you are such a selfless, loving, wonderful Malt mommy. I wish I could give you the biggest hug right now. :hugging: Winter is such a beautiful boy. I just love his wittle face. He is so white and clean and handsome. Of course you know he'll be fine with Steve & Peg until he gets his forever home. God bless you little Winter.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Deb - that must have been so hard for you to let that beautiful baby go! :crying 2: I know Winter will be fine, but I just don't know how you
do what you do... :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Winter is just beautiful! His picture on the website just doesn't do him justice, you have done such a great job making him an adoptable man. Im sorry he had to go but as you said, its for the best - Steve now you have to take care of him and make sure he gets as much loving as he needs


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The last picture says it all........


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Deb, I don't know how you do it, but I am so glad that you do do it. 

Winter looks wonderful and he is so much closer to finding his forever home. 

Those are some of the most loving pics I've ever seen - even the ones with toofless Steve. 

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Deb, I don't know how you do it, but I am so glad that you do do it. 

Winter looks wonderful and he is so much closer to finding his forever home. 

Those are some of the most loving pics I've ever seen - even the ones with toofless Steve. 

Linda


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh - Deb - that must of been so hard!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb, what a selfless heart you have!! I teared up a bit right from the start but the last photo did me in.... I lost it! 
I know it is a great consulation, though, to have Winter be with Steve and Peg.... you couldn't have made a better move for little Winter. 

BTW.. nice to 'meet' ya Steverino!!!!!!!! .. I actually expected if I ever saw a photo of you and Deb together it would be with you having her in a choke hold ....or her you.. :biggrin: So nice to see that you both 'played-nice'


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Deb, Winter is such a handsome fella. You did a wonderful job with him. I really do not know how you do what you do.  You are such an angel and so is Steve and Peg. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Deb, thank you for what you do. Bless your heart! Steve, take care.  I "think" Winter is in good hands. LOL!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: awwww sweet winter :wub:

i'm hoping winter gets snapped up soon and into a forever loving home  

he looks so TINY in those pics!! i never realized how itty bitty he is!! i'm sure LBB and BBH and the gals are going to wonder what to do with all that extra space in Casa del Caca....  the buttercup may move in if I don't get her some peanut butter soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

give your babies a kiss from me and buttercup.... and, i dunno, steve? give winter...a manly high-five? yeah i don't know. 
:Girl power:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Steve and Deb are the very best kind of humans. :cheer: Steve I like your ELVISy smile in the second picture. :biggrin: 
Deb I think all us Maltese lovers can feel your pain in the pictures. :crying: Bless you for all you ...and Steve & Peg...do for the little ones.
May Winter now be on to the perfect forever home. :two thumbs up: (((Winter)))


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little boy. :wub: I don't understand why he hasn't found his forever home.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Deb, I'm finally emerging from my sick bed. Actually left the house this afternoon for a few hours. I'm so sorry I wasn't there for you more. You know how much I love you and that you truly are my hero. You did the most loving, selfless thing for him. You were a true mommy and wanted the best for him. I know it just about killed you. I truly aspire to be as selfless, giving and loving as you are. :grouphug: :smootch:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, I just thought I'd mention that little Winter has just came back from an "interview" which I believe, if I could use a baseball analogy, if he did not hit it out of the park, little Winter AT LEAST hit a triple!! He was pretty tense at the start, but by the end of our meeting, he was on his back just eating up all those tummy rubs!!



and even if Winter doesn't "score", I have every reason to say that we will WIN this game!!  (just try to FIGURE this out)  


and here are the prospective owners... http://www.earllinderman.com/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you serious??? Winter may have a fur-ever home!! WOO HOO!! :chili: :chili: Aw Deb, you were keeping him loved and cared for and back to trusting humans for such a time as this!

(Can't let Steve's head get too big you know)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 12 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744327


> (Can't let Steve's head get too big you know) [/B]



You are 56 years too late there wumin!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Steve ... you are incredible (did I just say that) .. oh nooo another post it note for his wall ..

When you find homes, you don't just find homes, you find these babies high profile homes.

How do you do it - what shoulders are you rubbing all day long ??

If I come live with you - do you think one of your high society people will adopt me ???  

I never mentioned how sad I was that Winter left Orange County - I don't remember signing a release that he could leave B) 

Anyway, I am glad he will get a forever home, he's a cutie and I thought he was adorable, he really liked Max and he even remembered me last month when I went to drop off Sugar ...

Can't wait for him to get a permanent home, not that Deb's place was bad.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm w/Lenna - can you adopt me out to?!
I hope Winter finds the home of his dreams!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I too am adoptable if it means a warmer climate, a personal chef, great views, and perhaps just perhaps a little shopping ?!?!?


----------

